# Anyone getting ready for Trapping Season?



## Clifford (Aug 14, 2004)

It seems as though my 10 yr DD and I have the itch to get ready for trapping season.

Looks like we're going to branch out a bit and add a water line this year instead of just ***** and coyotes. Water trapping was always my favorite anyway. The only problem is that we have to go out at 0400 to check our line to be back in time for Mrs. Clifford to go to the Hospital.

Our first season for **** opens up mid to late October. What sort of things are you doing to get ready? Boiling and dying traps, securing permission, making or buying baits, lures, etc?

Let's hear from you trappers out there.


----------



## DavidUnderwood (Jul 5, 2007)

The Virginia Trappers Association is having
their annual convention (rendezvous) this
Thur-Fri-Saturday in Luray. The misses and
I will be there.
Fun, food and friends!
And anything one might need for the coming
season, at good prices, and no shipping charge>


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paul and rental son have opened the door on their trapping shed and have started taking inventory.

They started out trapping canine last year and branched out to *****.

Here is rental son with his first **** last year.


----------



## Dark AK (Jan 1, 2007)

I also started have been dyeing and nightlatching new traps. Are season starts in nov


----------



## Trapper (Jun 2, 2006)

I to am taking inventory and getting the equipment ready for this trapping season. Traps sorted and cleaned, checked for weak chains or any other adjusment's so they don't have surprises during the season. going to dye next week and seek permissions as I go starting tomorrow. Our Wisconsin Trappers Covention takes place the 7th,8th & 9th of September and thats when I'll pick up any supplies I may need. Of couse I'll make the rounds with all the old friends, hopefully make a few more. :hobbyhors 
This season will be one of the best if all comes to be as I will be running a trapline with my son. This has been a lifelong dream of mine and has made the adrinaline build for higher expectations in sharing of the time and experience. I hope all you trappers are looking forward to this season and have great times and enjoyment.  Trapper


----------



## J. Knife (Jul 22, 2007)

Howdy Y'all,

I've been trapping for 45-46 years 
before barely surviving being killed April 2001.
The disability judge said:
"Jack, you were just too tough."

I owe my life to 'GOD' and to my hounds who did not survive.
All the years on the trail and the trapline made me tough enough to have three neck vertabre broken, my right shoulder crushed, after laying in a ditch all night, being reported 'dead' by the police dept the next morning.
I was in a coma 5 weeks and the hospital 5 months. 
My hounds I spent 11 years raising, and training, 
I ate with them and slept with them,
were poisioned and shot by three cowards who died in the pen 4 years ago. 
It broke my heart and it will never heal .

My new walker hound Sandymay 
{the people at the feed store gave her to me.}
is a good sweet dog and we hunted all night every night last winter.
I am not strong enough to hunt all night,
and run the trapline all day like I used to do.
So we concentrated on **** and cat hunting at night. 
I have 200 traps and love them too, however. 
96 or so are Victor #3 longsprings with off set jaws,
my favorite Coyote trap.


I am your new member J. Knife, jacktheknife, or just Knife.

I make good knives and I brew good beer.

jacksknifeshop.tripod.com


J. Knife


----------

